# Late night rabbit



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

saw this guy when I was coming home from work last night, took one solid hit to the head and it was over quickly, he should make a pretty good meal!
This rabbit was taken by my DRiley Starship.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job, man! I have a DRiley starship, too. They're such good shooters!
That game bag is awesome, also :thumbsup:


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Got shot on that rabbit. I like that starship. How do you get one. I wouldn't mind having one myself if they are available.

Njones


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go! That bunny ought to be fine eating.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Njones said:


> Got shot on that rabbit. I like that starship. How do you get one. I wouldn't mind having one myself if they are available.
> 
> Njones


 you would have to contact DRiley.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

SlingshotMadness said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > Got shot on that rabbit. I like that starship. How do you get one. I wouldn't mind having one myself if they are available.
> ...


thanks. I checked with him but he no longer makes them. Thank you for your help though.

Njones


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice shooting, you made my day. But it's the Indian, not the arrow that makes the shot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I always hear its the Indian not the arrow. Try winning a match air rifle competition with a $100 rifle when everyone else is shooting a $3000 dollar rifle then tell me that again. Try shooting in a archery match with a plane Jane bow when everyone else is shooting a custom balanced tricked out bow with all the bells and whistles and see where you place in the match. Skill will take you so far but than you need the best equiptment . You need to eliminate the variables.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I defiantly had the best equipment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You're zero'd in my friend...nice going....ummm Sunday's lunch.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

SlingshotMadness said:


> I defiantly had the best equipment!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you sure did man. If I can find the time I'm going to try and make one. I talked to driley and he gave me some tips to try.

Njones


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

The next task is a rabbit with the trusty DayHiker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If you ever think about getting rid of those day hiker nattys you give me a call


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I would love to have that driley starship if you ever get tired of it.

Njones


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I held one of those starships.. well made they are. I want one now!


----------

